# Teens Pope Overland



## oddball (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally got my hands on the Pope I was told about for a year and a half, thinking 1918, any thoughts?
 I know Ed (Catfish) does, being he's the man!


----------



## oddball (Aug 12, 2017)

Unfortunately came with the wrong forks and front fender, looks like a teens Excelsior forks, but  I'm pleased with the original double D five star 30 tooth sprocket.


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Very Cool!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2017)

I am thinking a little earlier. Those dropouts and chain adjusters are the same as the early Pope/Westfield Hendee Indians....1916ish....could be wrong..could have had the same features in 1918. Very cool score. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oddball (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey Glenn, got the same ad, think the ad is 1914, but hard to read


----------



## oddball (Aug 12, 2017)

Now its even harder to read, crapola


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks like a cool blue on blue white pins color scheme.


----------



## oddball (Aug 13, 2017)

May look blue in photo but definitely Gray with gold pins, may also have darker color between pins.


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2017)

1914 on the right

1916 and up on the left.


----------

